

Crawler-commons - Shared Java components for web crawlers - coderdude
http://code.google.com/p/crawler-commons/

======
mindcrime
Cool, but I can't shake the sneaking feeling that this overlaps significantly
with Apache Droids[1].

It would be nice if they had more info on the homepage about what exact
components they plan to build.

[1]: <http://incubator.apache.org/droids/>

~~~
mindcrime
Eh, looks like the goal is to deal with components that could be common to
Droids, Nutch, etc.

[http://code.google.com/p/crawler-
commons/wiki/ApacheCon2009M...](http://code.google.com/p/crawler-
commons/wiki/ApacheCon2009Meetup)

